# Extended Stud Help!



## BombProof (Feb 13, 2013)

So i recently purchased some 13mm wheel sspacers and Im having trouble finding somewhere that sells extended studs for my Cruze. Does any know where I can get some? Or does anyone know the specs of the stock studs?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Thread is .5/20 if memory serves, so measure how long they are and just use the thread pitch and figure out the length you need.


----------

